# Request



## kimbo (4/8/14)

Hi

@Stroodlepuff is there a reason why you dont sell juice higher than 12mg?

The reason why i am asking, i send my sister to VK krugersdorp to get a started setup and some juice. Today i asked her how she is doing and she told me that she is not doing so well because she is not getting that nic kick from the juice as she got from the Stinky's. So now every so often she lights up just to get her fix, so i asked her what nic did she get and she did not know what i was talking about. The nic level was not on the one bottle (Mixed berry) and the other one was 12mg (VK4)

She was told the was the same as her cigarettes and will be right for her but i think she needs 18mg just to get her going.

So to come back to my question, why cant you sell 18mg?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/14)

We are busy developing higher mg strengths they should be available later this week.


----------



## kimbo (4/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We are busy developing higher mg strengths they should be available later this week.


 
Thx please let me know so i can inform her to go get some


----------



## Smoke187 (4/8/14)

Sorry for Hi-jacking your thread.
I have a similar request, I need to start getting some lower nic juices, would you'll be cooking up some 6mg nic, especially the VK4 and some vanilla cream and maybe a few others as well 

I was at the store today to collect a few juices and got my mega tank from you'll as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/8/14)

Yeah we will be going lower aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (4/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah we will be going lower aswell


Awesome, cant wait for the lower nic juices 

I'm going to send you a mail, I sort of messed up with order today, I put stuff in my cart, but didn't place the order on the site, I chose my juices and tank in the store and only realized afterwards, that I wouldn't get my points by doing that  , is there a way that you'll can add the points to my profile?


----------

